# What to look out for in Used Frames



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

Looking at purchasing a used Cervelo Soloist Carbon Frame.

I guess the warranty doesnt apply, but:

1. How do they know I'm not the original owner if the bike was never registered on their site?
2. Would the crash warranty at least apply?
3. What do you guys think of this?

I have never had good luck with warranty's, and for the price I'm getting it is very tempting. Buying 2 frames at this used price probably about = to one new frame + one under crash warranty, so I think I'd be ok for the next few years.

Is there any weak spots in the frame i should be especially careful when looking for cracks?


----------



## bobt1970 (Sep 21, 2007)

*What to look for*

1) When registering the bike, you have to specify which authorized dealer you bought the bike from. Cervelo can cross check whether they actually shipped the bike to that dealer. The dealer will have a record of who they sold the bike to as well. I've never had to deal with a frame warranty but I would imagine that you go through the dealer for a claim.

2) Don't know. You might want to contact Cervelo.

3) According to my math that savings this works out to around 600 CAD off a 3500 CAD frame. You might be able to get that kind of savings with end of year model clearance which would get you a new frame under warranty.

I would go over every millimeter of the frame. The most common way to break a carbon frame is over torquing so look at every place where something bolts/clamps on to the bike. I hear a lot about cracks at the seat clamp for SLC. The second most common way to break a carbon frame is crashes so look for signs of that.


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

It is much more than 600 off the 3500 CDN frame. I was just guessing at the cash replacement cost.

Thx for the tips. I just hope I won't need the warranty.


----------



## bobt1970 (Sep 21, 2007)

*It is much more than 600 off...*

In that case, assuming the frames are good, it seems like a good deal. It's a savings of well over $1000 per frame if you factor in sales tax.


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

bobt1970 said:


> In that case, assuming the frames are good, it seems like a good deal. It's a savings of well over $1000 per frame if you factor in sales tax.


Thx. You've reassured me to buy a used frame. Even with a clearence deal it would be over $1000 in savings.

Can't wait, it'll be a fun winter build!


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

Saw the frame last night and its immaculate. Can't wait to be able to post my Cervelo in the album thread!


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

Don't you need to produce the original invoice / bill of sale for warranty claim if you took it back to a dealer that you didn't buy it from? I Know my dealer kept my name, purhcase date, and serial number in their computers when I paid for the bike. 

I would assume if you went back to any "cervelo authorized dealer" they would require you to produce a receipt for them to consider anything under warranty.


----------

